# Recommend a blog to me



## Andres (May 25, 2011)

Friends,
I am looking for some recommendations on some quality blogs to read. Please share with me some of your favorite blogs that you follow and why you enjoy this blog. Also, if you think your own blog is worthy of reading, then by all means share it as well along with what you typically write about. And you don't have to limit your recommendations to only theological blogs. I enjoy reading about other subjects as well! Thanks,


----------



## JP Wallace (May 25, 2011)

Dr. David Murray (PRTS) is a good blog for theology/pastoral stuff especially regarding the interface between Christianity and technology

Head Heart Hand - Informing Minds. Moving Hearts. Directing Hands.

Not sure if it would count as a blog but a good sit nonetheless 

The Art of Manliness | Men’s Interests and Lifestyle


----------



## Curt (May 25, 2011)

My own blog is not very regular and not academic or theological in orientation, but you might find it interesting. It's at coffee with curt


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 25, 2011)

I know this blog from some dude in Abilene, TX.

Lose Your Life!


----------



## Andres (May 25, 2011)

Pastor Wallace, Dr. Murray's blog is one of the few that I have already found and enjoy! It is indeed a good one.

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Chaplainintraining said:


> I know this blog from some dude in Abilene, TX.
> 
> Lose Your Life!


 
I've seen it. He's lame.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 25, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I know this blog from some dude in Abilene, TX.
> 
> Lose Your Life!




Don't waste your time, I've read it, you are not missing much. 


Although, it would get better if part 5 would come out.


----------



## Andres (May 25, 2011)

Jeffriesw said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I know this blog from some dude in Abilene, TX.
> ...


 
Part 5 is actually being worked on as we speak, er...type.


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 25, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

I blog at joelws.com ~ Reflecting, Reading, and Writing on Christian Faith and Practice, and while you can see all the blogs I read on the righthand side of my blog, here are some of the main ones I read regularly:

In Thy Light (Laurence, PhD student at Calvin Seminary)
Kevin DeYoung (Kevin DeYoung)
Kingdom People (Trevin Wax) 
The Bavinck Institute (Bavinck Society)
Challies Dot Com | Informing the Reforming (Tim Challies)
Analogical Thoughts (James Anderson)
Creed Code Cult (Jason Stellman)
Sacra Pagina (Charlie J from the PB)


----------



## sastark (May 25, 2011)

Let's see. Here are some of the ones I follow:

*A Couple Theological Blogs:*
Wes White's Blog (for all the inside scoop on all things PCA): 
Al Mohler's Blog
The G.A. Junkie (A PCUSA pastor who covers just about every Presbyterian General Assembly/Synod out there)

*A Couple Non-Theology Blogs:*
Uncommon Descent: A Blog by Intelligent Design advocates, which is always interesting
Pearls Before Swine: The blog of Pearls Before Swine creator Stephan Pastis. Always funny.
Everything Everywhere: A great travel blog.


And, last and also least, my own blog: The Ruling Elder. Mostly I talk theology and Presbyterian government.


----------



## Andres (May 25, 2011)

Joel, I do like Challies as well. One reason is because he has a good mix of important theological content mixed with just the right amount of silly stories as well. I'll have to check out your other recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## ADKing (May 26, 2011)

The Old Light Covenanter | "Covenanter.org and Truecovenanter.com for the Non-Steelite" (Old Light Covenanter-historic RP principles)
THE SOLA SYSTEM (The Sola System)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 26, 2011)

Gentle Reformation

Barry York
C.J. Williams
Austin Brown
Michael LeFebvre
Jared Olivetti
James Faris

I get some good things off of Gentle Reformation. These guys are some great Pastors in the RPCNA. 

I also find Andrews blog to be helpful. 
Virginia is for Huguenots

And of course I have to have my buddies Rich's thoughts poured into me. 
http://www.mctsowensboro.org/blog/


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 26, 2011)

My brother writes a blog. Quality stuff. Text, Community & Mission


----------



## louis_jp (May 26, 2011)

Something a little different -- the blog of Archbiship Cranmer. His grace is always fun to read.

Cranmer


----------



## greenbaggins (May 26, 2011)

I like Reformation 21 myself and the Ligonier blog.


----------

